# Xbox 360 Controller for PC Racing games ?



## Faun (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it any good compared to standard keyboard combo.

How much is the price for wired one ?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 13, 2011)

It's a very good solution for not only racing games, but also for Games like AC, Fifa, POP etc...

Vibration feature is really good.

Costs around 1350/// wired/


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2011)

1.3k at SMC
don't know about the availability of wireless there


----------



## Rahim (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there no difference between the PC version and XBox 360 version?
Anyways MS will send me a wireless controller as a gift  I am still waiting though.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 13, 2011)

It costs 1350 in Homeshop18 also, but if u can manage a 200 rs discount voucher , u get it cheaper...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Its a wise decision. A joystick definitely adds more control while gaming than the WASD cluster.

Ask tkin he just got it.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Is there no difference between the PC version and XBox 360 version?
> Anyways MS will send me a wireless controller as a gift  I am still waiting though.



Gift? for what? .

And there is diff. between PC and XBox Versions. U cant pair the XBox version with ur pc....


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 13, 2011)

@Faun

get one. you will not regret. Will be helpful in many games like GTA 4 etc.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Gift? for what? .
> 
> And there is diff. between PC and XBox Versions. U cant pair the XBox version with ur pc....


He is talking about Xbox 360 version.

There is no difference between windows and XBOX360 version.
Windows version costs a 100 bucks more and comes with a driver CD (Needed for XP and Vista. Not for W7)


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

I use the wired one. I got it for 1.3k from SMC around 6 months ago. It is definitely worth it. I play PES 2011 and Virtua Tennis 09 using it and it performs much better than K+M. Havn't used it for racing yet though. Also, its useless for shooters and other action/adventure games (Assassins Creed series etc.)


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't used it for racing games. But for games like, Super Meat Boy and FIFA - it is a must have. Playing games like Batman: Arkham Asylum with the controller is also a very pleasant and lazy experience for me. My 32" TV is actually my monitor.

and yea, you can get the wired one. It has pretty long cable.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 13, 2011)

I have used it and I have it. Its good but for FPS games, or basically shooting games.. mouse + keyboard is best.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Get it for sure. Racing and arcade games are so much fun with the controller. Specially hack n slash games and POP type platformer.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, now price hunt begins


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2011)

I have used it for more than 2 years now. It's the best and the most comfortable controller you'll ever find. I think Letsbuy had a good deal going on, if you used a discount coupon. Plus it's the black model, which they were apparently shipping out. Look around, you'll find a good deal.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2011)

^^Couldn't find one on letsbuy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2011)

Apologies, this is the site I meant: Homeshop18

and this was the Gift code given on TE (courtesy: Arjun): GC9DUC5TP5D5H2E8Q for getting 200 bucks off. I'm not sure if it still works, but you could try it out.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2011)

^^hey it's working. Thanks a lot.
is the model black or white ?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> ^^hey it's working. Thanks a lot.
> is the model black or white ?


Ethan told before. Black one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^hey it's working. Thanks a lot.
> is the model black or white ?


Apparently, everyone who had ordered in the last few weeks got the black one with import date of April 2011. The folks who have order claim that this site's CC & service isn't good. Some got it after 2 weeks and some got it within 2-3 days. So just giving you a word of caution. Although, you could get really lucky. Good luck!


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2011)

Placed the order and the expected deliver date is 06-07-2011. wtf ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2011)

Now just sit back and wait. They will either deliver it within 2-3 days or it could take as long as 2 weeks.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

Status is: Shipment Handed Over To Courier


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2011)

What is the advantage of the XBOX PC controller, vs. the normal USB plug and play PC controllers we get at most shops...? I have one of those local ones, I use for SF4.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2011)

asingh said:


> What is the advantage of the XBOX PC controller, vs. the normal USB plug and play PC controllers we get at most shops...? I have one of those local ones, I use for SF4.



1. longer life
2. better sensitivty
3. supports most PC games


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 24, 2011)

^ Also.. better build quality. 

Plug and play even on linux distros likes Ubuntu. I tried couple of games, TombRaider Anniversary and EA Cricket 07 in Ubuntu, using wine. I was really startled by the gamepad support. This might even work with other gamepads. But I never tried.

Also, not all games support rumble function with a normal controller. Like DMC4. Only Xbox 360 controller had rumble support.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

^^what is a rumble support?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 24, 2011)

Vibration.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2011)

Got the package but not so good in condition. Controller is fine though and it's a black controller  Will have to check it. Burnout Paradise supports the controller config ? Any other game ?

Thanks a lot Ethan


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> Got the package but not so good in condition. Controller is fine though and it's a black controller  Will have to check it. Burnout Paradise supports the controller config ? Any other game ?
> 
> Thanks a lot Ethan



you need not worry about game support. just install the drivers and you are good to go. I have played numerous games using the controller without any problem.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 27, 2011)

Almost all games will support. I played games like GTA 4 and GRiD. It is awesome.


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> What is the advantage of the XBOX PC controller, vs. the normal USB plug and play PC controllers we get at most shops...? I have one of those local ones, I use for SF4.


Comfort, pure comfort and also better sensitivity, much better response and also the analog sticks are positioned just perfectly.



Faun said:


> Got the package but not so good in condition. Controller is fine though and it's a black controller  Will have to check it. Burnout Paradise supports the controller config ? Any other game ?
> 
> Thanks a lot Ethan


Every game released for windows require to support the controller, so all games will work, really old games won't as xinput.dll is not supported by them

And for your main question, its more comfortable when playing racing games, when I played NFSHP with kb I got a ache in my hand after 2 hours, playing with controller means none, also hack and slash games like DMC4 becomes easier with this, I just performed some combos in DMC4 that I could never pull off with KB, now it also works for SF4.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2011)

Its the best solution when it comes to racing games or TPA games like DMC4 Prince of persia etc. But for all other genre I prefer keyboard Mouse combo, even for RTS like AOE. But racing games you got to have an x360 controller. I have 2 wired and one wireless. But I am surprised that the prices havent dropped for the same, as I bought for 1300 almost 2 years back.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2011)

desiibond said:


> you need not worry about game support. just install the drivers and you are good to go. I have played numerous games using the controller without any problem.



No need to install drivers in win 7. Amirite ?

I just have a question, I got this color combination controller:

*dri1.img.digitalrivercontent.net/Storefront/Company/msstore/images/en-US_Xbox360_Wrlss_Controller_Blk_NSF-00001_545x273.jpg

and another color scheme, I didn't get this one. What is the difference ?
*dri2.img.digitalrivercontent.net/Storefront/Company/msstore/images/en-US_Xbox360_Wrlss_Common_Controller_Blk_JR9-00006_545x273.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> No need to install drivers in win 7. Amirite ?
> 
> I just have a question, I got this color combination controller:
> 
> ...


First one is for PC, second one is for X360, although both are compatible with both platforms but x360 controller for x360 is a bit pricier and carries 1 year warranty, x360 controller for pc is a little cheaper and carries 90 days warranty, so basically its cheaper due to less warranty, build quality and features are same, only difference is packaging and price.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 27, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Got the package but not so good in condition. Controller is fine though and it's a black controller  Will have to check it. Burnout Paradise supports the controller config ? Any other game ?


You just have to install the drivers. Most games I mean any game I have played automatically detects Xbox Controller and set up the default controls itself. You don't have to worry about that. Yes burnout support controller config and so does most games you can manually configure and button as you please and also the intensity of vibration and feedback.

Congrats on the purchase though.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2011)

^^cool. Now I seriously need to try hack n slash games 

@tkin
I don't think the color variations are indicative of the console version or pc version. 

Here is what I found, mine is Black S version:


> Black S controllers are bundled with Xbox 360 S consoles. *These differ from previous controllers (and the original black version specifically) in that they are completely black, rather than two-tone black and grey.* The guide button has a mirror like finish, and the analog sticks and D-pad are black. The bottom edge of this controller also features a gloss black finish to match the Xbox 360 S 250 GB case design.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 27, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Now I seriously need to try hack n slash games


Yup thats where the real fun is with controller. Start with DMC 4. It would be so much fun with controller. Button mashing and all that play it again even if have played it before.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2011)

^^I had that game before but was frustrated by the keyboard button smashing (sore fingers). Gotta get the game again.

I am planning for Darksiders too.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 27, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> I had that game before but was frustrated by the keyboard button smashing (sore fingers). Gotta get the game again.
> 
> I am planning for Darksiders too.


Yeah I had similar experience with that. Yes Darksiders would be great too. I mean pick up any Hack n Slash game which is a good game and you'll enjoy it with controller its that simple. Also Platformer games are good on controller too like POP, AC series, and all that.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats on getting the black controller man. I'm thinking about ordering one myself, but will just wait till my existing one conks out. 

I play almost all my current games using the controller now. Have turned into a complete console turd. Any-hoo, hack-en-slash genre is the one you should be aiming for testing this baby out. If you haven't played Assassin's Creed series, then this would be an excellent time to start. Also Alice: Madness Returns works like a charm using this controller. So go for it.


----------

